# Bad tcm



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TCM - transmission?

If the relays don't have a snubber diode across the coil, it could zap the BCM (where the low beam signal comes from).


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Did the HID maker ,or supplier, provide installation instructions for the Cruze?


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes the transmission control module. If that was possible I could see the BCM getting shorted out. The TCM is a separate module inside the transmission. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What issues were you having to take it to a dealer?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What does the HID manufacturer say? Do they warrant that their stuff won't damage your car?


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

The car makes a clunk sound right after the car started. Then a ton a lights come on. Service power steering stabilitrak traction control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

nick993 said:


> Service power steering


I don't see what connection that has to do with the TCM. They might talk, but I'd start thinking "power" - as in the negative battery cable, or a failing battery.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Take the HIDs out and take it to another dealer, their systems aren't tied together they'll have no idea about the other dealers clearly false diagnosis.


----------



## lr2321 (Feb 28, 2020)

hello i came across your issue after trying to research about the problem in my cruze and i am now having the same problems you described in your post, same clunk when i start the car and when attempting to shift on D,also my car wont accelerate forward just reverse and will pick up throttle with no problem,wanted to know what ended up being the issue in your case, my dealeship locally wont take my car in due to my cruze having a rebuilt title and i wanted to know if it is a tcm or ecm issue or maybe a bad ground on the frame somewhere


nick993 said:


> Well my car has a bad tcm according to my local dealer. They claim my aftermarket headlights(relay for hids) are tied off the power steering causing voltage to spike in the system frying the tcm. This is just over the phone I'm hopefully going to the dealer first thing in the morning. The relays are tied directly off the battery and triggered by the low beam headlights wire. $1400 to replace if not covered by warranty which they say it will not be covered due to aftermarket items.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

